# Rsync



## rbizzell33 (Feb 22, 2010)

I get this weird error when I use rsync to transfer files. I am running version 6.1 on one box and 8.0 on another. I can transfer a whole directory and it contents. When I try to just transfer the contents of the directory I get this error 
	
	



```
invalid flist flag 1004 broken pipe incompatibility error in rsync data stream code 12
```


----------

